# Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?



## Keen (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich war heute am Wasser und habe ein Rotauge von ca. 25 Länge gefangen. Normaler Ablauf für mich, Knüppel auf den Kopf und Kiemenschnitt. 

Der Fisch "atmete" und bewegte sich noch einige Zeit. Ich hasse das echt.

Obwohl ich weiß, dass der Fisch bereits verblutet sein muss. Zum Kiemenrundschitt angesetzt. Messer gezogen und das Messer begutachtet. Gelber Film mit kleinen Bröckchen wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Fisch sofort ausgenommen und ausgespült.

Habe ich hier die Galle trotz Kiemenrundschnitt getroffen? Habe ich nur einen ungünstigen Winkel gewählt oder besteht hier Wiederholungsgefahr?


----------



## allround87 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Für mich sieht das eher wie Mageninhalt bzw. Futterreste in der Speiseröhre aus. Galle hat meist einen intensiveren Gelbton. Hast du den Fisch denn ausgenommen? Dann würdest du ja sehen, ob die Galle noch intakt ist (hängt meist als kleines Bläschen an der Leber dran).

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Das was auf dem  Messer zu sehen ist, hat nix mit Galle zu tun.

Wie oben erwähnt - Freßpartikel.


----------



## Stulle (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Sieht aus wie Futter hast du ein Bild von dem Fisch?


----------



## Keen (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Der Fisch ist bereits in der Kühltruhe, leider kein Bild.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich nie wirklich erkennen kann, welches die Galle ist. Ich habe nun einige Fisch (vllt. 5 Stück?) ausgenommen und auch begutachtet. Das (wirklich winzige) noch immer pochende Herz und den Darmtrakt erkenne ich. Daneben sieht mir aber alles gleich aus |uhoh:


----------



## allround87 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Das Herz sollte aber bei korrekt ausgeführtem Kiemenrundschnitt nicht mehr pochen. Abgesehen von Aal. Wenn ich wieder einen Fisch ausnehme, poste ich mal ein Bild von einer Galle.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*



allround87 schrieb:


> Das Herz sollte aber bei korrekt ausgeführtem Kiemenrundschnitt nicht mehr pochen. Abgesehen von Aal. Wenn ich wieder einen Fisch ausnehme, poste ich mal ein Bild von einer Galle.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk



Na klar pocht das Herz bei einem Kiemenrundschnitt noch eine Weile weiter, das sorg ja gerade für das richtige Ausbluten des Fisches.


----------



## allround87 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Na klar pocht das Herz bei einem Kiemenrundschnitt noch eine Weile weiter, das sorg ja gerade für das richtige Ausbluten des Fisches.


Das ist mir schon klar. Aber ich warte doch bis der Fisch ausgeblutet ist und nehme ihn dann aus. Das ist doch der Sinn des "Ausbluten lassens". Ich will ja dass der Fisch tot ist wenn ich ihn ausweide?!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vanner (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Ja das ich den Fisch nicht gleich nach dem Schnitt ausnehme, sollte klar sein. Beim TE war das wohl auch nur ne Reflexreaktion, da er dachte, er hat irgendwie die Galle getroffen.


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von "Spielzeug", aber für mich sieht der Dolch (bitte nicht falsch verstehen ) schon recht "groß" aus und hat eine für mich vollkommen unnötig gezahnten Klingenrücken (sammelt sich "Dreck" drin, "Verletzungsgefahr" von Schnittgut). In diesem Fall sieht es wirklich nicht nach Galle aus, aber abwegig mit dem Ding die Galle zu verletzen ist es m. E. nicht...
Ein 8er Opinel oder max. Mora Companion sind dicke für den Aterienschnitt ausreichend. Wozu einige Hersteller noch den Klingenrücken "kaputtmachen" werde ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von "Spielzeug", aber für mich sieht der Dolch (bitte nicht falsch verstehen ) schon recht "groß" aus und hat eine für mich vollkommen unnötig gezahnten Klingenrücken (sammelt sich "Dreck" drin, "Verletzungsgefahr" von Schnittgut). In diesem Fall sieht es wirklich nicht nach Galle aus, aber abwegig mit dem Ding die Galle zu verletzen ist es m. E. nicht...
> Ein 8er Opinel oder max. Mora Companion sind dicke für den Aterienschnitt ausreichend. Wozu einige Hersteller noch den Klingenrücken "kaputtmachen" werde ich nicht verstehen...




Hallo,


ja, der "Dolch" ist zwei Nummern zu groß. Ich nehme an, der komische Messerrücken soll ein verkappter Fischschupper sein, dürfte als solcher nicht viel taugen#c.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*

Das sieht, vom Ergebnis auf der Klinge, auch mehr nach einem Kiemenrundmassaker aus.


----------



## oberfranke (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kiemenrundschnitt - trotzdem Galle getroffen?*



Keen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war heute am Wasser und habe ein Rotauge von ca. 25 Länge gefangen. Normaler Ablauf für mich, Knüppel auf den Kopf und Kiemenschnitt.
> Der Fisch "atmete" und bewegte sich noch einige Zeit. Ich hasse das echt.
> ?



In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft - und die Präzision. 
Es ist schon mal echt gut und Verantwortungsbewusst von dir das du a) nen Kiemenrundschnitt machst und b) dir darüber Gedanken machst ob du es richtig gemacht hast. 
Pack dir mal nen richtigen "Fischtöter", Schlachtmesser und ein Tuch in den Angelkasten/Rucksack o.ä.
Muss kein teuer gekaufter sein- da liegt in jeder Werkstatt was geeignetes rum, kurzes Rundholz oder Metallstange usw. Ist sicher alles besser als nen Knüppel suchen 
So klein wie möglich so groß wie nötig.
Dazu ein Messer mit scharfer, dünner und glatter Klinge am besten mit Plastikgriff - lässt sich gut säubern. 
So kannst du die Aktion in aller Ruhe angehen, sauber und präzise durchführen und fertig. Das schaut nicht nur professionell aus- sondern ist es auch.
Beim Rundschnitt nach vorne einstechen und so auch den Schnitt führen. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Kiemenrundschnitt die Gallenblase zu erwischen ist recht gering. Da musst du das Messer schon deutlich nach hinten richten.
Im Zweifelsfall natürlich Fisch gleich ausnehmen und gut ausspülen. 
Durch die offene Wunde im Fisch können Keime im Wasser schnell ins Fischfleisch gelangen. Deshalb nur im Notfall machen. 
Beachte: In einigen Bundesländern und Gewässern ist es verboten Fischabfälle (Innereien usw) ins Gewässer einzubringen. Da heißt es entweder mitnehmen oder vergraben.
Kleine Frage/Tipp am Rande. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wer den Fisch dann weiter verarbeitet. 
Schuppen, Filetieren, portionieren (gut entfällt bei nen 25cm Rotauge), zubereiten usw. 
Mach das mal selber- das trainiert die Messerführung und ist ne gute Anatomiestunde.


----------

